

Show HN: StartShout - Find places to get coverage for your startup news - str

It seems like there isn't a week that goes by where there isn't a post on Hacker News asking "where can I find coverage for my startup?" So, I decided to make something to finally help address part of this problem.<p>I'm happy to announce the launch of StartShout (http://startshout.com) today - a new way to find sources of coverage for your news about events, startup launches, new features, or other announcements. StartShout is both a directory of content publishers and a pitch writing service.<p>I made StartShout because I want to help hackers get their projects noticed, but I think it could be useful for marketers or anyone else involved with technology as well. I'm actually not a hacker myself, but I am an avid reader of technology news. I don't know how to program and this is one of the first websites I've ever fully built form scratch. I originally designed StartShout with the intention of making it a targeted newswire service for blogs. After only a lukewarm reception I decided to pivot and it evolved to the current form.<p>If English is your second language or if you'd just rather have someone else write a pitch or press release for you, I'm happy to offer paid copywriting. If you don't like what I prepare for you, tell me and I'll fix it or give you a 100% refund. I think I'm offering this at a competitive rate since most major online writing services charge over $300 for writing a press release.<p>If anyone has any suggestions for further additions to StartShout I'd love to hear them. I'm sure that there are other areas out there that I've missed so feel free to email me. I'm going to focus on improving and expanding the directory in the coming days. I hope that StartShout can serve as a useful resource and at least help curtail some of the "How can I find coverage?" questions on HN :)
======
sagacity
As I understand, it's a (large) directory of places where people can announce
their startups and/or other tech related news.

That's cool - I'm sure it'll serve the objectives you've outlined above.

Congrats!

------
davidcann
This is interesting, but what are your qualifications? Have you gotten
coverage for any startups in the past?

------
erichcervantez
I like it...thanks! I was definitely looking for a resource like that

------
sagacity
Deleted: OP posted clickable at the same time as I did. :-)

------
str
clickable: <http://startshout.com>

~~~
Rhodee
There is no problem HN readers can not solve. This is awesome. Have you heard
of pressdoc. Euro company that seems to naturally extend from a service like
yours.

Best of luck with this - you will probably be hearing from me!

